# Latest Commissioned Piece



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Here's a piece I just finished for a client.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

This is very very special. One of your very best I think.


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks Chanda. I'm still playing around with various techniques and pencils. Lately I have been using Prismacolor charcoal pencils instead of the usuall General's brand.


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Very nice work! Im always impressed by your work.


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks Michael.


----------



## Aga (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow. Another amazing work. I love the softness of his hair, and his sparkling eyes. Great one!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

great job Biggs-I bet they are happy.


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Jeff said:


> great job Biggs-I bet they are happy.


Thanks Jeff. Yes they are really happy. She emailed me a picture of it framed and asked me to put on my FB fan page (Mike Norman Portraits).


----------



## CellsideKylie (Jan 30, 2013)

I think you're a very talented artist. This piece captures the innocence of a child and looks so realistic. I absolutely love your work! Very breath taking.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Really love the softness of this piece, there is just something special about a charcoal portrait. There is so many things I like about this piece, hair, eyes, mouth, the line work...okay the whole piece.

I looked through your work and wanted to ask if you ever heard of the broken line effect, an effect I have been using for more than thirty years now and think your work would be perfect for the BLE. What it is where a line is insinuated by well placed start of a line and it breaks off and then is continued on to frame the subject. 

This effect can be subtle or drastic...it all depends on the piece. I can see hints of this in this piece and some of your other works...regardless your work always Hi-Comp work and thought it may just add another element that you may want to consider in your work or something to explore. 

Over the top work as usual, great piece here...


----------



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

George924 said:


> Really love the softness of this piece, there is just something special about a charcoal portrait. There is so many things I like about this piece, hair, eyes, mouth, the line work...okay the whole piece.
> 
> I looked through your work and wanted to ask if you ever heard of the broken line effect, an effect I have been using for more than thirty years now and think your work would be perfect for the BLE. What it is where a line is insinuated by well placed start of a line and it breaks off and then is continued on to frame the subject.
> 
> ...



I can't say that I'm familiar with the broken line effect.


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Here is a few of examples of the BLE,










This one of the old man and the sea...the top of the hat shows a small BLE along with the beard and the top of the hand.









The girl BLE comes mostly in the line work of the dress the book and the bow.

















The bird is pretty much all BLE all around the top and right side.

The couple, the hair, his cheek and her arm is a good rendition of the BLE


----------

